# shooting the wrong target!!!!!



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

ok jsut curious if anyone else has ever done this in indoor and if so any ways you have found to keep from doing it again. i like to talk when done shooting and jsut let things slip my mind i guess .


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

i have done it indoors but I did it in redding this year! the only way I found to keep away from it is to pay more attention!


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

That has never happened to me....I tend to focus on the target before I draw and my eyes don't come off of it. I usually set up my target so that it stands out a bit from the other for me. A slight move to the left or right helps me find it every time....


----------



## jlbell (Jun 14, 2009)

hmmm sliding the target left or right sounds like a decent idea will give it a try tonight .


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've never done it in competition. However, I do a couple of things to help insure that I'm getting it right.

1. Talking to myself after each shot...."top target, Tom." or "bottom target, Tom."

2. Slight adjustment UP or DOWN of my particular target face.
and the biggest helper....
3. ALWAYS shooting the target face in the CORRECT ORDER and NEVER changing that sequence regardless. On the Vegas face, I shoot targets IN ORDER, 1, 2, & 3 and NEVER vary that! You start messing around with your sequence because you miss on say #2 and change to shooting it first...and you are ASKING to shoot the wrong face.

4. NUMBERING MY ARROWS and ALWAYS shooting them in that order on the target face in the same sequence every single time. I always shoot top left, top right, center, bottom left, and bottom right...and NEVER vary that.

5. Setting my arrows in my quiver so that I know at a glance which target spot I'm shooting...I have #1 and #2 in the top tube, #3 goes in the CENTER tube, and #4, & 5 ...go in the bottom tube For Vegas....#1 & 2 in the top tube, #3 in the CENTER tube, and the "spares" #4 & 5 in the bottom tube(for obvious reasons, I shoot more NFAA than Vegas, ha). This way, I not only look at my arrow number, but at a glance, I can look at my quiver and know which spot I'm supposed to be shooting at.

Then it is a matter of..."Top Target, Tom." and going to the correct "dot" on that face.

Hope this helps, but you gotta pay attention to what is going on around you and shoot YOUR game and arrows as top priority.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Not the same thing but once while shooting the indoor worlds I was on my way to a really nice score and dropped 15 points in 2 of the last 5 targets. This is how:
I glassed a standing bear "side vital" saw the nice shinny spot right in the X. I took aim let it rip and it felt great! up until I saw my arrow deflect off of the 2nd shinny spot on the bears back!!!!! I simply aimed at the wrong spot on the right target. was so mad I made a horrible shot on the next target a gimmie deer 5'd it. First year shooting and I ended up I think 19 down that was lossing the 15 points because Im a moron.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

there was a guy i know that is a awsome shot on spots and he had a perfect round going and on the last 5 shots he shot my target. he was kicking him self in the b hind.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I did it in yankton this year. I shot an 10 on the target one bale over at 60yds


----------



## bryman10 (Sep 12, 2009)

field14 said:


> I've never done it in competition. However, I do a couple of things to help insure that I'm getting it right.
> 
> 1. Talking to myself after each shot...."top target, Tom." or "bottom target, Tom."
> 
> ...



Some good tips right there


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i've done it more than once. usually happens after switching from top to bottom or visa versa. one thing i've done is before competition begins is find someone putting up a single spot rather than a 5 spot or vegas 3 spot and then put up my target above or below.


----------



## mrb1982 (Feb 16, 2009)

I had it happen at the state indoor 5spot tournament this year. Luckily it was in the practice round and I had coincidentally shot next to the guy the day before. I was getting ready to shoot my first practice arrow and all of the sudden there was an arrow flying in my view. If you want to see the strangest thing and have some of the strangest thoughts go through your head, try it once. It was pretty funny.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Happened to me about 8 yrs ago.Second day at the Wis.State indoor Championships.I was shooting pro then. First scoring arrow,Terry Ragsdale was on #1 target to my left.I drew the bow set my scope in the spot.Pin wheeled an X.I looked at my upper left spot-no arrow.I moved left to Terrys upper right spot,there was my arrow dead center x.I cleaned out 59x from there,I beat Terry in Xs but my 295 59x might as well been a zero total.I went from winning it in the pro class, to last in one shot.


----------



## bownarra (Aug 31, 2008)

I did it *twice* at 30m during an outdoor FITA last weekend. A perfect X and then a 10 a little while later. You'd think I'd have learned from the first one...:embara:

At least I didn't muss up the other guy's target face, he was shooting a personal best and said he wanted to sign and frame the face, said he would have strangled me if I'd put 2 really bad shots on it.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

I did it at state last year. Just one arrow and right away I new I F up. It cost me 
2nd in my flight. now I have to really get on my game because I want to be in the championship flight this year.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Last month shot the Fita 3D World champs on the team final shoot off, two of the teams (Compounds) shot nice X's the wrong 3D, a mix of pressure and nerves, to do in front of a big crowed with Tv and press watching I bet those guys just wanted a big hole to open up in the ground and swallow them up. ukey:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mrb1982 said:


> I had it happen at the state indoor 5spot tournament this year. _ Luckily it was in the practice round _and I had coincidentally shot next to the guy the day before. I was getting ready to shoot my first practice arrow and all of the sudden there was an arrow flying in my view. If you want to see the strangest thing and have some of the strangest thoughts go through your head, try it once. It was pretty funny.


They actually gave you 60 arrows for PRACTICE before you started scoring? Good heavens!:tongue::wink:

You have practice ENDS, not "rounds.":tongue::wink:

The "end" consists of either 5 (NFAA) or 3 (NAA or Vegas) arrows each...the ROUND consists of 12 ends of 5 arrows each for a total 60 shots for a ROUND on the NFAA. For NAA or Vegas...the "end" consists of 10 ends of 3 arrows each for a total of 30 shots for a ROUND for NAA/Vegas.

YES, it DOES matter, and I"m not being picky. Same with the confusion on "TRUE DRAWLENGTH"....that is a very specific thing and is only related to AMO, since AMO comes from TRUE DRAWLENGTH + 1.75"....when specifying a Drawlength in AMO, you can say 28" AMO, or my "actual" drawlength is 28"....but don't confuse "actual" drawlength with TRUE drawlength...thay aren't the same apple.

field14 :darkbeer::tongue::wink:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

jlbell said:


> ok jsut curious if anyone else has ever done this in indoor and if so any ways you have found to keep from doing it again. i like to talk when done shooting and jsut let things slip my mind i guess .


one of the biggest problems is that most shooters try to find the target while looking thru the peep
find the target thru the scope first, then look thru the peep to make your adjustments


----------

